# A story I must tell



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

that's a good story...thanks for telling it.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

What a crazy story, this kind of story makes me think everything happens for a reason, coencidences just don't cut it...

I think kindness and being pleasant to others can make the world go round, thank you for sharing.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm so glad you told that story. it almost sounds like a movie. it actually made me feel a little better knowing that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I love stories like these! They give me hope and faith that there is someone looking out for all of us.


----------



## bacchus (Jun 12, 2007)

That's amazing. Proof that it pays to be an all around good person. Bless you!


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

BCdude said:


> Moral of the story: Never underestimate what a kind word or gesture can do to a person. It might just save their life.


Exactly. Thanks for sharing that story :squeeze


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Inspirational.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Inspirational Story


Life is about being real and being part of the human experience.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's incredible and wonderful


----------

